# BOTP this summer



## Ed Art (7 Apr 2008)

For people currently in the ROTP I have heard that BOTP could take place in many different places this summer.  Including the mega, BC, SASK, and RMC.  Does anybody know for sure what's going on, better yet has anybody received their orders yet?


----------



## Scathach (7 Apr 2008)

Well, here is what I know personally, from attending NOAB on March 2, our whole group was split in 2. There will be BOTP in St. Jean starting on May 5, 2008 and another BOTP held in Venture starting on April 28, 2008. I genuinely don't know about any other group.


----------



## ChaosTheory (8 Apr 2008)

I will be on BOTP 30 Jun in St. Jean.


----------



## benny88 (9 Apr 2008)

Scathach said:
			
		

> There will be BOTP in St. Jean starting on May 5, 2008



 I think you're mixing up your acronyms, they're changing the terms and it is confusing. There's a BMOQ course (IAP and BOTP back to back) that starts May 5th which I think is what you're thinking of. I'm on a BOTP serial (0062E) which starts May 12th. Anyone else on that course?


----------



## ChaosTheory (9 Apr 2008)

I wanted to get on 63E which will be your sister platoon as most of my IAP mates will be on that course.


----------



## benny88 (9 Apr 2008)

OCdt Weissbock said:
			
		

> I wanted to get on 63E which will be your sister platoon as most of my IAP mates will be on that course.



 Yeah I prefer having my course earlier in the summer, I'm psyched about getting 62E, 4 or 5 people from my IAP as well. But in the grand scheme of things, having a course a couple weeks earlier/later isn't that big of a deal. What platoon were you on for IAP Weissbock? I was 24, July 2- Aug 31.


Edited for spelling Weissbock's name wrong. My bad.


----------



## ChaosTheory (9 Apr 2008)

My IAP was 13E from 11 May - 14 Jul.  It is ok I am going to try and do a summer intersession course before.


----------



## benny88 (9 Apr 2008)

OCdt Weissbock said:
			
		

> My IAP was 13E from 11 May - 14 Jul.  It is ok I am going to try and do a summer intersession course before.



   Won't you be doing OJT/EWAT?


----------



## ChaosTheory (9 Apr 2008)

Possibly, but they might let me do a summer class instead since I need that class for my degree.


----------



## benny88 (9 Apr 2008)

OCdt Weissbock said:
			
		

> Possibly, but they might let me do a summer class instead since I need that class for my degree.



   Right on, good luck. Anyone else on 62 or 63E starting 12 May gimme a shout.


----------



## Ed Art (9 Apr 2008)

Ill see you there Bennet, my ULO's sending me off on the 11th.  Their going to find me work for the few weeks prior to the start date, I was hoping to get some special academic leave.


----------



## Ed Art (9 Apr 2008)

I am glad im doing it early, have all July and August to hit the beach and enjoy a bit of the summer, where are you staying once your done BOTP, are you staying in London.


----------



## benny88 (10 Apr 2008)

Haven't heard yet. I'm submitting a memo, hoping to get the CFRC back home in Kitchener, but whatever. You?


----------



## Ed Art (10 Apr 2008)

On BOTP are we going to be allowed to wear our cad pat name tags or will everyone be issued the paper name tags to wear again? And what if you don't have cad pat name tags.


----------



## Rowshambow (10 Apr 2008)

Everyone has to be the same, so if someone doesn't have cadpat, then it's paper!!!


----------



## ChaosTheory (10 Apr 2008)

We do get Tac Vests this year.


----------



## benny88 (10 Apr 2008)

OCdt Weissbock said:
			
		

> We do get Tac Vests this year.



   Whaaat that's amazing. Are you sure? 


PS Let's not turn this into a pros/cons of tacvest thread, I'm aware of its problems, but I'm sure it's better than webbing circa 1978.


----------



## ChaosTheory (10 Apr 2008)

99% positive.  This is just based one friends having gone to St. Jean and them coming back saying that they are now being issued Tac Vests.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Apr 2008)

I'd be more worried about other stuff if it was me going  ;D


----------



## benny88 (21 Apr 2008)

I don't think so, but can anyone tell me whether we have to write another autobiography to report to CFLRS with for BOTP?


----------



## Jorkapp (21 Apr 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I don't think so, but can anyone tell me whether we have to write another autobiography to report to CFLRS with for BOTP?



Yes, you do. It pays to have it written beforehand, word counted, and spell checked. I just had to hand-write copy mine off my laptop, took all of 5 minutes.


----------



## benny88 (21 Apr 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> Yes, you do. It pays to have it written beforehand, word counted, and spell checked. I just had to hand-write copy mine off my laptop, took all of 5 minutes.



  Oh wonderful. I'll see if I can dig up mine from IAP.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2008)

Like any task given a leader...put your best into it.  Its a good habit and way of life to have as a leader in ANY branch of the Service.  101% into everything...our troops deserve nothing less.


----------

